
Show HN: WorkOS – Your app, enterprise-ready - grinich
Hi HN! I’m the founder of WorkOS (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;workos.com)<p>We provide a developer API for making your app enterprise-ready. You can quickly add features including SSO&#x2F;SAML, Director Sync (SCIM), Audit Logs, and more.<p>WorkOS is “Plaid for enterprise IT systems.”<p>I learned about these enterprise requirements the hard way. Previously, I founded Nylas where we built an email app called Nylas Mail. We couldn’t monetize that app and shut it down (RIP) and the main reason was that we couldn’t sell it to enterprise because it was missing features.<p>Here’s a short Twitter thread with more info about WorkOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;grinich&#x2F;status&#x2F;1239943470271188992<p>Best place to start is with the docs: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.workos.com&#x2F;<p>Would love to get your feedback, questions, and ideas. Thanks! :)
======
they4kman
I see that the Developer plan allows for 100 enterprise users, and the
Corporate plan for 500. The Free plan allows for unlimited SSO users. What's
the difference between an SSO user and an enterprise user?

